# Pb rapidité airport selon les serveurs...



## virginienat (17 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
Voici mon problème: J'ai un mac portable G4 sous OS X (version 10.4.11), lorsque je me connecte en wifi, j'obtiens des débits différents selon les serveurs.
Par exemple, lorsque je suis chez moi (sous neuf) et que je me connecte en wifi, une page met environ 30 secondes à se charger; j'ai testé la même connection avec l'ordinateur d'un ami (G4 osx également) il obtient la même page en 2 seconde. J'en déduis donc que ma connection fonctionne correctement.
Or, si j'essaie de me connecter avec mon ordinateur chez un autre serveur (orange) je n'ai aucun problème en wifi, la page apparaît quasiment immédiatement. 
Pour résumer, mon airport est très lent chez neuf (alors que la connection est parfaite puisqu'elle fonctionne sur un autre mac- et l'assistance neuf m'a confirmé son fonctionnement) mais fonctionne à merveille chez orange.
Ma question est donc la suivante: est-ce que ma carte airport à un problème? Y a-t'il une procédure de configuration que j'aurais oublier de régler?
Merci par avance de vos conseils précieux.


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Mars 2008)

Tu peux déjà vérifier que l'antenne de la carte est bien branchée (la fiche bien enfoncée).


----------



## virginienat (18 Mars 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Tu peux déjà vérifier que l'antenne de la carte est bien branchée (la fiche bien enfoncée).




Merci de ta réponse. Heu...je suis complètement novice en la matière, il faut que j'ouvre mon ordinateur pour faire ça?Merci d'avance


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse. Heu...je suis complètement novice en la matière, il faut que j'ouvre mon ordinateur pour faire ça?Merci d'avance



ça, je ne sais pas , ça dépend de ton modèle et c'est, en général, décrit sur la notice.

Pour mon iBook G4, il faut retirer la batterie, puis le clavier et la carte Airport est sous le clavier.


----------



## virginienat (18 Mars 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> ça, je ne sais pas , ça dépend de ton modèle et c'est, en général, décrit sur la notice.
> 
> Pour mon iBook G4, il faut retirer la batterie, puis le clavier et la carte Airport est sous le clavier.




ok, merci beaucoup, je vais essayer de voir, c'est un G4 14 pouces. Juste: ça ressemble à quoi une carte Airport?


----------



## virginienat (18 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> ok, merci beaucoup, je vais essayer de voir, c'est un G4 14 pouces. Juste: ça ressemble à quoi une carte Airport?



Je ne laisse jamais la batterie sur mon G4, car je l'utilise très souvent à la maison. Mais comment fais-tu pour enlever le clavier sans faire touche par touche?


----------



## tsss (18 Mars 2008)

ici tu trouvera comment démonter ton ibook, si ce n'est pas le bon, tu peux choisir dans cette liste.


----------



## virginienat (18 Mars 2008)

tsss a dit:


> ici tu trouvera comment démonter ton ibook, si ce n'est pas le bon, tu peux choisir dans cette liste.




Merci pour la rapidité de vos réponses. J'ai regardé le document, me manque plus que le tournevis, tu ne saurais pas par hasard la taille à acheter?


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2008)

Tu es sur que ce n'est pas tout simplement un problème de protocole wifi 
802.11x (x=n,b,g)
A+


----------



## tsss (18 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Tu es sur que ce n'est pas tout simplement un problème de protocole wifi
> 802.11x (x=n,b,g)
> A+



Ouep, et ça mange pas de pain de regarder la configuration de la carte airport genre DHCP, DNS, ....


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2008)

tsss a dit:


> Ouep, et ça mange pas de pain de regarder la configuration de la carte airport genre DHCP, DNS, ....



Oui parce que démonter à la hussarde comme ça ... Surtout qu'il me semble que sur d'autres réseau c'est Ok....
A+


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Oui parce que démonter à la hussarde comme ça ... Surtout qu'il me semble que sur d'autres réseau c'est Ok....
> A+



Attendez, faut pas non plus exagérer, j'hallucine quand j'entends parler de "Démonter à le hussarde" alors qu'il suffit d'appuyer sur deux boutons de chaque coté du clavier. 
Je rappelle d'autre part que jusqu'en 2005 les iBooks étaient vendus sans carte Airport et que c'est l'utilisateur qui la montait lui même (c'est plus simple à mettre en place qu'une barrette mémoire).
Encore un truc pour les trop jeunes ou les anciens en pré-Alzheimer rappelons que c'était une des principales causes de dysfonctionnement d'Airport à l'époque.

Par contre, ce qu'il faut prendre en compte, aussi, c'est la spécificité de la connexion "Neuf" que je ne connais pas.


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Attendez, faut pas non plus exagérer, j'hallucine quand j'entends parler de "Démonter à le hussarde" alors qu'il suffit d'appuyer sur deux boutons de chaque coté du clavier.
> Je rappelle d'autre part que jusqu'en 2005 les iBooks étaient vendus sans carte Airport et que c'est l'utilisateur qui la montait lui même (c'est plus simple à mettre en place qu'une barrette mémoire).
> Encore un truc pour les trop jeunes ou les anciens en pré-Alzheimer rappelons que c'était une des principales causes de dysfonctionnement d'Airport à l'époque.
> 
> Par contre, ce qu'il faut prendre en compte, aussi, c'est la spécificité de la connexion "Neuf" que je ne connais pas.



Ouhlalalala.......
C'est juste que s'il marche sur autre réseau je ne pense pas à un problème d'antenne... 
Avant de démonter ma voiture en cas de panne je vérifie juste qu'elle a de l'essence c'est tout
Désolé
A+


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Ouhlalalala.......
> C'est juste que s'il marche sur autre réseau je ne pense pas à un problème d'antenne...
> Avant de démonter ma voiture en cas de panne je vérifie juste qu'elle a de l'essence c'est tout
> Désolé
> A+



Tu as tout à fait raison c'est exactement comme pour une radio, quand ça "bagotte" on commence par regarder du coté de l'antenne (la puissance du signal reçu, c'est en quelque sorte l'essence d'un système de radio communication).


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Tu as tout à fait raison c'est exactement comme pour une radio, quand ça "bagotte" on commence par regarder du coté de l'antenne (la puissance du signal reçu, c'est en quelque sorte l'essence d'un système de radio communication).



Yop manque plus que les rebonds sur la ionosphère... :love: 
Ahlalalala
A+


----------



## virginienat (18 Mars 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Tu as tout à fait raison c'est exactement comme pour une radio, quand ça "bagotte" on commence par regarder du coté de l'antenne (la puissance du signal reçu, c'est en quelque sorte l'essence d'un système de radio communication).



Alors je fais quoi? 
Merci de l'intérêt que vous portez à mon problème


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> Par exemple, lorsque je suis chez moi (sous neuf) et que je me connecte en wifi, une page met environ 30 secondes à se charger; j'ai testé la même connection avec l'ordinateur d'un ami (G4 osx également)



Regarder la différence entre ta machine et celle de ton ami? 
Et dans quelle configuration wifi tu te trouves 802.11x? 
A+


----------



## virginienat (18 Mars 2008)

tsss a dit:


> Ouep, et ça mange pas de pain de regarder la configuration de la carte airport genre DHCP, DNS, ....



Je suis vraiment inculte de chez inculte....si vous pouviez m'aider..Le réseau est configuré au automatique DHPC. J'ai fait un diagnostic, il me répond que tout semble marcher correctement. EN revanche, lorsque je fais une mise à jour du logiciel airport, il me dit que des erreurs se sont produites lors de l'installation, de réessayer l'instalation... Pourtant je peux me connecter en wifi, mais à deux à l'heure...


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> Je suis vraiment inculte de chez inculte....si vous pouviez m'aider..Le réseau est configuré au automatique DHPC. J'ai fait un diagnostic, il me répond que tout semble marcher correctement. EN revanche, lorsque je fais une mise à jour du logiciel airport, il me dit que des erreurs se sont produites lors de l'installation, de réessayer l'instalation... Pourtant je peux me connecter en wifi, mais à deux à l'heure...



Ah... tiens ça devient intéressant... 
Essaies de faire une réparation des autorisations et tentes de nouveau une installations de la MAJ airpot...
A+


----------



## virginienat (18 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Regarder la différence entre ta machine et celle de ton ami?
> Et dans quelle configuration wifi tu te trouves 802.11x?
> A+



Heu...je vois pas très bien de quoi tu parles, mais à côté de configuration, c'est en position automatique. À priori, il n'y a aucune différence entre ma machine et celle de mon ami, y compris dans la configuration réseau. Mais je suis en train de me dire, qu'il a acheté le même modèle un an après, donc il a peut être une carte airport meilleure que la mienne??? Il a un G4 douze pouces.


----------



## virginienat (18 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Ah... tiens ça devient intéressant...
> Essaies de faire une réparation des autorisations et tentes de nouveau une installations de la MAJ airpot...
> A+




Houla! Ce qui te paraît être intéressant, semble être du chinois pour moi....Comment je peux faire une réparation des autorisations? Désolée d'être si nulle.... Et merci encore


----------



## tsss (18 Mars 2008)

tu vas dans Applications>Utilitaires>Utilitaires de disque, tu sélectionnes ton disque dur et en bas réparation des autorisations !


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> Houla! Ce qui te paraît être intéressant, semble être du chinois pour moi....Comment je peux faire une réparation des autorisations? Désolée d'être si nulle.... Et merci encore



Dans "Applications/utilitaires/", tu lances "utilitaires de disque" et tu lances une "réparations des autorisations" en ayant selecitonné ton disque dur....
A+


----------



## virginienat (18 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Dans "Applications/utilitaires/", tu lances "utilitaires de disque" et tu lances une "réparations des autorisations" en ayant selecitonné ton disque dur....
> A+



Merci à toi ainsi qu'à Tss, J'ai donc fait cela. J'ai redémarré l'ordi, puis je suis allée dans Receipts, j'ai sélectionné AirPortConfigApps.pkg pour mettre à jour le logiciel et j'ai toujours le même problème...


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> Merci à toi ainsi qu'à Tss, J'ai donc fait cela. J'ai redémarré l'ordi, puis je suis allée dans Receipts, j'ai sélectionné AirPortConfigApps.pkg pour mettre à jour le logiciel et j'ai toujours le même problème...



Tu l'as récupéré comment la MAJ? 
A+


----------



## virginienat (18 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Tu l'as récupéré comment la MAJ?
> A+



Ah non, je me suis mal exprimée, je suis allée dans Receipts/ AirPortConfigApps.pkg puis j'ai fait l'installation. C'est lui qui me demande de cliquer sur "mettre à jour" si je veux faire une installation simplifiée. Donc ce n'est pas vraiment une mise à jour....


----------



## tsss (18 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> Ah non, je me suis mal exprimée, je suis allée dans Receipts/ AirPortConfigApps.pkg puis j'ai fait l'installation. C'est lui qui me demande de cliquer sur "mettre à jour" si je veux faire une installation simplifiée. Donc ce n'est pas vraiment une mise à jour....



mais heu, si tu passes par menu pomme>mise à jour de logiciel ... y'a pas ?


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2008)

tsss a dit:


> mais heu, si tu passes par menu pomme>mise à jour de logiciel ... y'a pas ?



De plus a-tu effectué toi-même une mise à jour de ton système ou 10.4 c'est ton système d'origine? 
A+


----------



## virginienat (18 Mars 2008)

tsss a dit:


> mais heu, si tu passes par menu pomme>mise à jour de logiciel ... y'a pas ?


Non, malheureusement  il n'y a pas, il n'y pas moyen de le trouver autrement?


----------



## tsss (18 Mars 2008)

bizarre, je dirais qu'on doit pouvoir la débusquer par ici, je pense ... tu as la réf' de ta carte airport ? visiblement ta machine est bien à jour ?!


----------



## virginienat (18 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> De plus a-tu effectué toi-même une mise à jour de ton système ou 10.4 c'est ton système d'origine?
> A+



J'ai fait les mises à jour qu'il me proposait style itunes, firefox, etc. Mais je ne pense pas avoir fait une mise à jour du système.


----------



## virginienat (18 Mars 2008)

tsss a dit:


> bizarre, je dirais qu'on doit pouvoir la débusquer par ici, je pense ... tu as la réf' de ta carte airport ? visiblement ta machine est bien à jour ?!



Je la trouve où la référence de la carte airport? Merci pour tout...


----------



## tsss (18 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> Je la trouve où la référence de la carte airport? Merci pour tout...



menu pomme>A propos de ce mac>Plus d'Infos, tout en bas, type de carte airport.
sinon juste comme ça tu est en 10.4.11 (la version à jour de Tiger).


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> Heu...je vois pas très bien de quoi tu parles, mais à côté de configuration, c'est en position automatique. À priori, il n'y a aucune différence entre ma machine et celle de mon ami, y compris dans la configuration réseau. Mais je suis en train de me dire, qu'il a acheté le même modèle un an après, donc il a peut être une carte airport meilleure que la mienne??? Il a un G4 douze pouces.



802.11x ce sont les normes wifi, tu as 802.11b, 802.11g etc... Elles n'ont pas toutes les même débit et dépendant de la carte tu n'utilises peut-être pas la même norme que ton ami et dans ce cas tu peux avoir un débit plus limité... 
Sur ton routeur, il doit y avoir une mention à cela...
A+


----------



## virginienat (18 Mars 2008)

tsss a dit:


> bizarre, je dirais qu'on doit pouvoir la débusquer par ici, je pense ... tu as la réf' de ta carte airport ? visiblement ta machine est bien à jour ?!



Ok, j'ai fait la mise à jour airport...cette fois le logiciel est installé avec succès...


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> Ok, j'ai fait la mise à jour airport...cette fois le logiciel est installé avec succès...



Et...?
A+


----------



## virginienat (18 Mars 2008)

tsss a dit:


> menu pomme>A propos de ce mac>Plus d'Infos, tout en bas, type de carte airport.
> sinon juste comme ça tu est en 10.4.11 (la version à jour de Tiger).



alors la voici:
Informations de la carte Airport :

  Type de carte sans fil :	AirPort Extreme
  Paramètres régionaux de la carte sans fil :	International
  Version du programme interne de la carte sans fil :	405.1 (3.90.34.0.p18)


Que je suis en 10.4.11 c'est peut être la seule chose que je sais de mon mac!!!


----------



## virginienat (18 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Et...?
> A+




Et toujours pareil....malheureusement!!!!!


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> alors la voici:
> Informations de la carte Airport :
> 
> Type de carte sans fil :	AirPort Extreme
> ...



Tu as essayé de te connecter puis de te déconnecter depuis la MAJ? Un redémarrage n'a rien arrangé? 
A+


----------



## virginienat (18 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> 802.11x ce sont les normes wifi, tu as 802.11b, 802.11g etc... Elles n'ont pas toutes les même débit et dépendant de la carte tu n'utilises peut-être pas la même norme que ton ami et dans ce cas tu peux avoir un débit plus limité...
> Sur ton routeur, il doit y avoir une mention à cela...
> A+



Ok alors là, tu me parles une langue que je ne comprends pas!!! Même si je crois saisir ce que tu veux dire au fond. C'est quoi le routeur? Ma box???....désolée...je suis vraiment ignare....


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> Ok alors là, tu me parles une langue que je ne comprends pas!!! Même si je crois saisir ce que tu veux dire au fond. C'est quoi le routeur? Ma box???....désolée...je suis vraiment ignare....



Oui c'est ta box. 
A+


----------



## virginienat (18 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Tu as essayé de te connecter puis de te déconnecter depuis la MAJ? Un redémarrage n'a rien arrangé?
> A+



Oui, j'ai redémarré la bête, rien à changé....Si ça peut vous aider: quand je me connecte en ethernet, j'ai un débit de malade... Et pour le wifi, je branche l'éthernet à la borne airport express.


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> Oui, j'ai redémarré la bête, rien à changé....Si ça peut vous aider: quand je me connecte en ethernet, j'ai un débit de malade... Et pour le wifi, je branche l'éthernet à la borne airport express.



Est-ce que la borne de neuf ne faot pas wifi...? 
A+


----------



## virginienat (18 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Oui c'est ta box.
> A+



Oki...ALors qu'est-ce que je peux faire, je regarde les données qui sont sur ma box?
Si vous saviez combien je vous trouve géniaux de m'aider...Merci beaucoup beaucoup...


----------



## virginienat (18 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Est-ce que la borne de neuf ne faot pas wifi...?
> A+



Oui, elle fait wifi mais çà ne marche pas mieux....Je vais réessayer tout de même...


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> Oki...ALors qu'est-ce que je peux faire, je regarde les données qui sont sur ma box?
> Si vous saviez combien je vous trouve géniaux de m'aider...Merci beaucoup beaucoup...



Oui regarde les spécifications techniques... 
Dans airport, tu détectes ta borne apple mais tu ne répères pas ta box?
A+


----------



## virginienat (18 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Oui regarde les spécifications techniques...
> Dans airport, tu détectes ta borne apple mais tu ne répères pas ta box?
> A+



SI si dans airport je détecte toutes les connections, aucun problème. Je regarde quoi exactement derrière la box car il y a plein de numéro...


----------



## virginienat (18 Mars 2008)

Je crois que je suis bonne pour m'acheter un tournevis demain non?


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> Je crois que je suis bonne pour m'acheter un tournevis demain non?



Oui.... 
A+


----------



## virginienat (18 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Oui....
> A+




Bien! Je vous tiendrais au courant alors...Merci pour tout!


----------



## maousse (19 Mars 2008)

Tu ne devrais pas acheter un tournevis juste pour faire cela.....

Si ton portable a une connexion parfaite en wifi ailleurs que chez toi (c'est ce que j'ai lu, non ? ce fil commence à être très long sans beaucoup d'informations), ta carte airport est bien branchée. Si elle ne l'était pas, ça ne fonctionnerait bien nulle part.

Maintenant, une solution.....

Tu parles toujours de vitesse de connexion. ok.
Et la réception elle-même, combien de petites barres de réception as-tu dans ta barre de menu ?


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (19 Mars 2008)

Pour installer son réseau sans fil, achetez l'ouvrage "Le wi-fi c'est très simple" ... en 110 volumes  
Bon je sors ...


----------



## virginienat (19 Mars 2008)

maousse a dit:


> Tu ne devrais pas acheter un tournevis juste pour faire cela.....
> 
> Si ton portable a une connexion parfaite en wifi ailleurs que chez toi (c'est ce que j'ai lu, non ? ce fil commence à être très long sans beaucoup d'informations), ta carte airport est bien branchée. Si elle ne l'était pas, ça ne fonctionnerait bien nulle part.
> 
> ...



J'ai une barre de réception maximale....Ah les mystères de l'informatique....


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> J'ai une barre de réception maximale....Ah les mystères de l'informatique....



Si barre de réception maximale en permanence, pas la peine de regarder du coté de l'antenne.


----------



## virginienat (19 Mars 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Si barre de réception maximale en permanence, pas la peine de regarder du coté de l'antenne.




Arghhhh.....Qu'est-ce que je peux faire alors??????


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> Arghhhh.....Qu'est-ce que je peux faire alors??????



Désolé, là je dois sortir et je serais absent pour la journée.

Je te livre juste quelques pistes :

- Est-ce que le problème ne se produit que sur la page d'accueil de Neuf et surtout seulement à la connexion ? En gros : tu lances Safari et c'est long pour afficher la page d'accueil puis tu navigues puis tu reviens sur le site de Neuf et là d'est O.K. c'est peut être un problème d'authentification à voir avec Neuf.

- Ce peut être aussi un problème de DNS à voir avec Neuf. (les DNS sont des serveur d'adresses, ils ont pour rôle de transformer le nom de site que tu saisis en une adresse IP)


----------



## virginienat (19 Mars 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Désolé, là je dois sortir et je serais absent pour la journée.
> 
> Je te livre juste quelques pistes :
> 
> ...



Non, c'est toute la navigation qui est concernée: le délais de chargement est environ de 20 secondes par page, voire plus. Peut importe la page. En revanche, je constate que lorsque je fais une recherche google, quelquefois la page apparaît immédiatement et d'autres fois il rame comme un malade. J'ai appelé la hotline, mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils connaissent le minimum vital. Je vais tenter de les rappeler aujourd'hui, à suivre donc....


----------



## FataMorgana (19 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> Non, c'est toute la navigation qui est concernée: le délais de chargement est environ de 20 secondes par page, voire plus. Peut importe la page. En revanche, je constate que lorsque je fais une recherche google, quelquefois la page apparaît immédiatement et d'autres fois il rame comme un malade. J'ai appelé la hotline, mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils connaissent le minimum vital. Je vais tenter de les rappeler aujourd'hui, à suivre donc....



Tu es sur qu'il n'y a pas un changement de point de connexion pendant que tu navigues, du genre des fois sur ta box et d'autres sur ton accès apple? 
A+


----------



## virginienat (19 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Tu es sur qu'il n'y a pas un changement de point de connexion pendant que tu navigues, du genre des fois sur ta box et d'autres sur ton accès apple?
> A+



Non, sûre  que non car j'ai acheté la borne express dans l'espoir que ça marche mieux...


----------



## tsss (19 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> Non, sûre  que non car j'ai acheté la borne express dans l'espoir que ça marche mieux...



avec les infos que l'on a on peut dire:
Que ce n'est pas un pb de carte airport, elle fonctionne très bien ailleurs;
Que cela ne vient pas des DNS, en ethernet aucun pb, surf fluide;
Qu'un autre portable fonctionne sans pb avec ta connexion wifi;

ça devient compliqué, tu peux changer le canal de diffusion (plus c'est haut, plus ça diffuse fort, plus on se prend des ondes dans le crane) dans la borne airport express;
au cas ou, tester les débits de ta connexion wifi, car surf lent ne veut pas dire download/upload lent, si les tests sont concluant on pourra penser que les dns ne sont pas si chouettes que ça.


----------



## virginienat (19 Mars 2008)

tsss a dit:


> avec les infos que l'on a on peut dire:
> Que ce n'est pas un pb de carte airport, elle fonctionne très bien ailleurs;
> Que cela ne vient pas des DNS, en ethernet aucun pb, surf fluide;
> Qu'un autre portable fonctionne sans pb avec ta connexion wifi;
> ...



Et c'est dangereux les ondes dans le crâne????? Je viens de tester le débit, je te laisse faire le diagnostic: j'ai 5242 Kbits en Download et 465 en Upload. Alors docteur??


----------



## FataMorgana (19 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> Et c'est dangereux les ondes dans le crâne????? Je viens de tester le débit, je te laisse faire le diagnostic: j'ai 5242 Kbits en Download et 465 en Upload. Alors docteur??



ça semble normal pour de l'ADSL asymétrique, par contre le Upload est un peu faible non? 
A+


----------



## tsss (19 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> Et c'est dangereux les ondes dans le crâne????? Je viens de tester le débit, je te laisse faire le diagnostic: j'ai 5242 Kbits en Download et 465 en Upload. Alors docteur??



bon, déjà c'est bien 
direction spotlight
dans le champ recherche tu tapes terminal puis entré
tu vas arriver à presque ça:
Last login: Tue Mar 18 21:37:37 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-ju:~ plop$
au curseur qui clignote tu taperas *cat /etc/resolv.conf*
il va te répondre 
nameserver avecDesChiffres
nameserver avecDesChiffres

on peut avoir ces chiffres ?


----------



## virginienat (19 Mars 2008)

tsss a dit:


> bon, déjà c'est bien
> direction spotlight
> dans le champ recherche tu tapes terminal puis entré
> tu vas arriver à presque ça:
> ...



Je veux bien mais quand je tape terminal dans la recherge du spotlight il me sort la page "réseau"...


----------



## tsss (19 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> Je veux bien mais quand je tape terminal dans la recherge du spotlight il me sort la page "réseau"...



sinon il est dans le dossier Utilitaires qui est lui-même dans le dossier Applications !

edit:

je me suis un peu enflammé avec mon terminal (des restes de linux ...), dans les propriétés de ta carte airport (pref' système>reseau>airport>avancé) qui y'a t'il dans l'onglet DNS ?


----------



## virginienat (19 Mars 2008)

tsss a dit:


> sinon il est dans le dossier Utilitaires qui est lui-même dans le dossier Applications !



C'est mon, sorry je suis un peu débile parfois 
Alors les chiffres: 
nameserver 80.10.246.2
nameserver 80.10.246.129
nameserver 10.0.1.1


Voilà....


----------



## tsss (19 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> C'est mon, sorry je suis un peu débile parfois
> Alors les chiffres:
> nameserver 80.10.246.2
> nameserver 80.10.246.129
> ...



Bon heu, tous semble plus clair, ces chiffres sont les DNS ils font le lien entre une adresse IP et une url par exemple www.google.fr a pour adresse ip 209.85.135.104; chaque fai à ses propres DNS, tu as les DNS de wanadoo (il me semble - 80.10.246.XXX), tu devrais avoir ça:
9 Telecom / 9Online
DNS primaire : 80.118.192.100 
DNS secondaire : 80.118.196.36 
dixit un site bien intentionné !

pour mettre les bon DNS tu vas là:
pref' système>reseau>airport>avancé
puis onglet DNS,
tu enléves les mauvais (en les notant sur un bout de papier on ne sait jamais) avec le - en bas;
et tu rajoutes les bons avec +


----------



## virginienat (19 Mars 2008)

tsss a dit:


> Bon heu, tous semble plus clair, ces chiffres sont les DNS ils font le lien entre une adresse IP et une url par exemple www.google.fr a pour adresse ip 209.85.135.104; chaque fai à ses propres DNS, tu as les DNS de wanadoo (il me semble - 80.10.246.XXX), tu devrais avoir ça:
> 9 Telecom / 9Online
> DNS primaire : 80.118.192.100
> DNS secondaire : 80.118.196.36
> ...



Heu...je crois que tu vas te moquer de moi....je trouve pas le "avancé" dans le menu airport...Sinon le - en bas c'est _?


----------



## tsss (19 Mars 2008)

bha, pourtant il devrait y être, tu cliques sur airport, dans la partie de droite tu à *état*, *nom du réseau* et tt en bas *Avancé*


----------



## virginienat (19 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> Heu...je crois que tu vas te moquer de moi....je trouve pas le "avancé" dans le menu airport...Sinon le - en bas c'est _?



J'ai trouvé, mais je n'ai pas compris ton histoire de - et de +....


----------



## virginienat (19 Mars 2008)

tsss a dit:


> bha, pourtant il devrait y être, tu cliques sur airport, dans la partie de droite tu à *état*, *nom du réseau* et tt en bas *Avancé*




EUREKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOUHOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ça marche!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Merci merci merci merci merci!!!!!!


----------



## tsss (19 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> J'ai trouvé, mais je n'ai pas compris ton histoire de - et de +....



Bha dans l'onglet DNS, tu dois pouvoir enlever (avec le -) ou ajouter (avec le +) des DNS 

je dois bouger, mais si ça peut te rassurer, on est proche de la solution, à un clique prés !!

(t'es bien chez le neuf ?)
bon bha YOUPI


----------



## virginienat (19 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> EUREKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOUHOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ça marche!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Merci merci merci merci merci!!!!!!





Une dernière chose, quand je rentre chez mes parents et que je dois me connecter à wanadoo, je dois remettre les DNS de wanadoo?
Merci mille fois.

PS. Si vous habitez Paris je vous paye un coup quand vous voulez (Fata morgana et Tsss)


----------



## tsss (19 Mars 2008)

virginienat a dit:


> Une dernière chose, quand je rentre chez mes parents et que je dois me connecter à wanadoo, je dois remettre les DNS de wanadoo?
> Merci mille fois.
> 
> PS. Si vous habitez Paris je vous paye un coup quand vous voulez (Fata morgana et Tsss)



bha ouep, il faudra, si ils ne si mettent pas tous seuls (à coup sur tu devra les remettre quand tu reviendra chez toi) ... en parlant de coup a boire, magnum c'est finis donc j'y cours (boire un coup) 

fait gaffe, boire un coup ça peut être long et cher .... suivant les invités !


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Mars 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> - Ce peut être aussi un problème de DNS à voir avec Neuf. (les DNS sont des serveur d'adresses, ils ont pour rôle de transformer le nom de site que tu saisis en une adresse IP)





tsss a dit:


> Que cela ne vient pas des DNS, en ethernet aucun pb, surf fluide;
> Qu'un autre portable fonctionne sans pb avec ta connexion wifi;



Alors, c'était quand même un problème de DNS.  

Content que ça fonctionne.


----------

